# Advice for out of area USPCC Prologue Spectator



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

My last day in Colorado will be Monday so I have arranged to take in the prologue. Any Colorado Springs natives out there that could suggest a good and easy spot to view the prologue (I will be stying downtown)? Thanks in advance.


----------

